# senior golden in need of home



## Tosh's Legacy

This is very upsetting to me -- how in the world does someone keep a Golden for ten years, and then just flippantly put an ad that they want to "put her out to pasture"?
Was there no love bond there in this person's heart, or was he/she just an "owner" of an unfeeling piece of property?! I feel for this poor girl -- if I were financially able to care for another senior dog, I would take her and love her in a flash second. I have two 10 year old seniors now and just can't even imagine "putting them out to pasture"!

But then again (a little sarcasm here) maybe some think I should be put out to pasture by society because I am 65!!


----------



## Bosn'sMom

this makes me so mad!!!! 

can you email them with a rescue information?


----------



## Baker

Bosn'sMom said:


> this makes me so mad!!!!
> 
> can you email them with a rescue information?


I emailed them. I'm just waiting on a reply.


----------



## Coco's Mom

OMG, the owner is terrible. I hope this golden senior will find his forever home soon. I am so mad!


----------



## ktkins7

That poor girl. I don't know how anyone could do that. I'm almost in tears feeling bad for this girl. I would take her if I was in a position to.


----------



## Jennifer1

Be careful, the out of state homes preferred makes me suspicious.
I wonder if she is sick. All of the pictures of her as an older dog have a big black splotch on her right cheek that isn't there in the younger pictures.


----------



## wjane

Heartbreaking - I can't believe someone could do this so flippantly. Oh the cruelty out there. Just awful (((


----------



## mylissyk

The notes say the black patch on her face is from a snake bite.

The best thing to do is send the ad to the local Golden rescues and let them contact the poster.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


*Tennessee*
Adopt a Golden Knoxville
Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue
Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue
Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Tennessee Valley GR Rescue (TVGRR)


----------



## boomers_dawn

Flea to good home? Is that supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Karen519

*Jesse*

I emld. Danny (dborgers), to see if he knows someone in rescue in Chattanooga area.


----------



## Heart O'Gold

This is heartbreaking.  Praying this girl is given to a rescue org. and finds the loving home she deserves.


----------



## dborgers

Chattanooga is in TVGRR's area. Here's the email address:

[email protected]

Outrageous that someone would 'put her out to pasture'. URGH!!!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I would suspect there is more than meets the eye here. Looking at the pics with her on the boat, and all dolled up for Christmas; I'd guess there is an underlying issue they cannot deal with. How someone could ever give up a precious senior, I will never understand.....praying she finds the perfect home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> I would suspect there is more than meets the eye here. Looking at the pics with her on the boat, and all dolled up for Christmas; I'd guess there is an underlying issue they cannot deal with. How someone could ever give up a precious senior, I will never understand.....praying she finds the perfect home.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw the pictures. 
Hope this girl gets into a GR Rescue and/ or finds a wonderful home.


----------



## dborgers

I talked to the President of TVGRR and his wife about her. They requested I send the Facebook post, which I have. She said she'll contact them.

What horrible people giving up a 10 year old dog!!! What the F is wrong with some people!!?

Bonnie from TVGRR sent me a similar Facebook post about another girl who needs a transport from Nashville to Chattanooga (which I'll do if no one has committed yet):


> Meet Foxy (name to soon be changed). She's a 12+ year old Shiba Inu. Her owners kicked her out of the house because they no longer wanted to deal with an old dog. She spent months hanging around her home, until it started to get cold and she would sleep on the road for warmth. A neighbor asked about her and the owner told him that they didn't want her anymore and hoped she would get hit by a car and solve the problem. So, she's coming to me and Joe....


OP Posted: We'll look for her forever home but If none is found, she'll stay safe with us for the rest of her life. I'm hoping though that once she's herself again, someone will want her. Some Shiba's have been known to live close to 20 years, so she may have many years left!


----------



## Baker

I emailed them and never got a reply.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Just when you think you've heard enough cruelty: the deeds and remarks made by the Shiba Inu's "owner" take it one step further. It's bad enough that someone puts an ad on CL to put an old dog out to pasture, but someone having a dog for that many years and doing (and saying) those things is just too much for me ... my stomach is turning in anger at these people.

Thank you Danny(?) for your kind and good heart!


----------



## Aleksandrina

That poor dog took a snake bite for her "owner" and he is rehoming her at such an old age. That makes me sad...


----------



## Karen519

*Just emld.*

I just emld. TVGRR about Jesse, the Senior Golden with the snake bite scar.
Have out of town company right now, so I will check emails when I can.


----------



## newport

What state is she in?


----------



## Sadie53

this makes me so sad.


----------



## Karen519

*Tvgrr*

*Got this reply from TVGRR about Senior Golden Girl, Jesse:*

Thank you for the notification. I emailed this guy on Sept 10. I get a gut feeling he doesn't want our help. I am hoping he will reconsider our rescue and trust the process that we know what we are doing. Again thank you for the notification, I always like when people are watching out for the goldens, sometimes I can miss an ad.


----------



## Karen519

*Newport*

Newport:

Jesse, the Senior Golden Girl, is in Chattanooga, Tennessee.


----------



## Karen519

*Tvgrr*

I emld. TVGRR and suggested that maybe they email him again and she replied that he did reply and from the content of the email he is not interested.


----------



## Lynn5707

I emailed them too. So upsetting - and the way they say they are putting her out to pasture! I cannot believe anyone would do this!

I hope someone posts who has emailed them if they have responded. I just emailed to see if the dog was still available,


----------



## dborgers

Who on this thread are interested in adopting her?


----------



## Karen519

*Tvgrr*

As TVGRR said, the man replied to the email but the content of the email made it clear he wasn't interested.

Their post on craigslist sounds like they want an ADOPTER.


----------



## swishywagga

Hoping and praying that this girl gets the home she deserves.


----------



## Stitch2002

I only live 6 hours from there! Ugh. If only I could afford another senior dog. It breaks my heart! I don't understand how someone could do that after 10 years? I understand if they can't financially afford to take care of her anymore, but to "put her out to pasture"? That doesn't even make sense. Why would they not want help from a rescue organization? Truly awful.


----------



## Karen519

*Stitch*



Stitch2002 said:


> I only live 6 hours from there! Ugh. If only I could afford another senior dog. It breaks my heart! I don't understand how someone could do that after 10 years? I understand if they can't financially afford to take care of her anymore, but to "put her out to pasture"? That doesn't even make sense. Why would they not want help from a rescue organization? Truly awful.


Stitch

You would be surprised how many turn down rescue organizations.


----------



## Karen2

Baker said:


> One owner dog. Flea to good home


I've been in touch with him.
I think the craigslist post was an attempt to be funny.
He is looking for an adopter for Jessie, as he has health issues.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen2 said:


> I've been in touch with him.
> I think the craigslist post was an attempt to be funny.
> He is looking for an adopter for Jessie, as he has health issues.


Someone posted earlier in this thread that the owner doesn't want to release the dog to a GR Rescue, IMO, that would be his best option for Jessie since he has health issues because the Rescue would make sure he got all the necessary medical treatment.

Sometimes I think people are hesitant to release a dog to a Rescue Group because they really don't know what the Groups are about, all they do to help a dog such as treating the medical needs and how thorough they are selecting the right or perfect home for the dog.


----------



## GoldenMum

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Someone posted earlier in this thread that the owner doesn't want to release the dog to a GR Rescue, IMO, that would be his best option for Jessie since he has health issues because the Rescue would make sure he got all the necessary medical treatment.
> 
> Sometimes I think people are hesitant to release a dog to a Rescue Group because they really don't know what the Groups are about, all they do to help a dog such as treating the medical needs and how thorough they are selecting the right or perfect home for the dog.



I think the Owner has health issues, not the dog. At least that's hoe I read it. I still think that rescue is the best for all the reasons mentioned...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> I think the Owner has health issues, not the dog. At least that's hoe I read it. I still think that rescue is the best for all the reasons mentioned...



I'm confused, what else is new........


----------



## Karen2

There are 3 homes in the running including me!
Keep you posted...


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I have been so concerned about her, but am not in the situation where I could take another one. That would be wonderful if you were chosen!:crossfing


----------



## Karen2

If we will be blessed with Jessie coming to live with us, I may need to set up a transport.
But the funny thing is he has a neighbor who has a summer place only 1/2 hour from me! Small world. So we may even have a transport ready-made.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hope this works out for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen2*

Karen

That would be wonderful.. Keep us posted!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Any update on this girl?


----------



## Karen2

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Any update on this girl?


Just came home and there was a phone message... we are number 2 at this point, a neighbor just lost their dog and I think he was going to talk to them first.

I feel I can start to ask questions about Jessie.
How big is she?
UTD on shots?
What is she currently eating?
Toys?
Current sleeping arrangements?
Likes and dislikes?
etc

I'll be calling him tonight...:crossfing


----------



## Karen2

Talked to Jessie's human...
We have moved into 1st place.
I did offer to foster her if he wanted that.
He has a lot of Dr appointments this next 2 weeks and then he can focus on Jessie more.
So a couple weeks before we know for sure what's happening.


----------



## hubbub

Thanks for the update - sending good thoughts to the owner, sweet Jessie and you all.


----------



## jennretz

Karen2 said:


> Talked to Jessie's human...
> We have moved into 1st place.
> I did offer to foster her if he wanted that.
> He has a lot of Dr appointments this next 2 weeks and then he can focus on Jessie more.
> So a couple weeks before we know for sure what's happening.


Thank you for stepping up!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Thank you for the update, I'm sure this is a very difficult decision for the owner to have to make.


----------



## KathyL

Karen2, I hope this all works out for you, and for Jessie. If the owner has a neighbor with a home near you, I would think it would be reassuring for him to know someone near you who can give updates. I can't imagine how hard this must be to have to re-home your dog of 10 years.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen2*

Karen2

Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Baker

Karen2 said:


> Talked to Jessie's human...
> We have moved into 1st place.
> I did offer to foster her if he wanted that.
> He has a lot of Dr appointments this next 2 weeks and then he can focus on Jessie more.
> So a couple weeks before we know for sure what's happening.


I'm so happy to hear that Jesse may have a home. I did talk to the owner a couple weeks ago but unfortunately i don't have the means to care for another senior right now. Fingers crossed that this works out for you. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Karen519

*Karen2*

Karen2

Anymore news?


----------



## Karen2

I emailed Wednesday evening, haven't hear anything back.
I hope Jessie's human is doing well and will be able to keep her. 
We all know how healing having your best friend with is.
But we stand ready to take her in a heartbeat if need be...
I'll let you know if we hear anything either way...


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> I emailed Wednesday evening, haven't hear anything back.
> I hope Jessie's human is doing well and will be able to keep her.
> We all know how healing having your best friend with is.
> But we stand ready to take her in a heartbeat if need be...
> I'll let you know if we hear anything either way...


Thanks for the update, Karen!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen2 said:


> I emailed Wednesday evening, haven't hear anything back.
> I hope Jessie's human is doing well and will be able to keep her.
> We all know how healing having your best friend with is.
> But we stand ready to take her in a heartbeat if need be...
> I'll let you know if we hear anything either way...


I am glad that Jessie has a good back up plan with you. It is sad that her owner is facing health issues and might have to give her up.


----------



## Karen2

Update...
Talked to Jessie's human, he's doing better, at least in outlook, if nothing else.
Seems to be in good spirits, it will be probably mid November until he knows more medically. I told him Jessie is where she should be right now, taking care of him.
He said his neighbors all know about us and phone number etc, just in case.
We are ready if need be.


----------



## wjane

I am sure that is a great comfort to him, knowing that his girl will be taken care of if need be. You are an angel.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Update...
> Talked to Jessie's human, he's doing better, at least in outlook, if nothing else.
> Seems to be in good spirits, it will be probably mid November until he knows more medically. I told him Jessie is where she should be right now, taking care of him.
> He said his neighbors all know about us and phone number etc, just in case.
> We are ready if need be.


So glad you talked to him. Is there a plan on how she'll get to you?


----------



## Karen2

Karen519 said:


> So glad you talked to him. Is there a plan on how she'll get to you?


Yes, he has a neighbor who has a home and cottage in Wisconsin.
They will take her and we would meet them.
I told him if I need to drive down, I will.


----------



## KathyL

I give Jessie's owner a lot of credit making plans for her future should he be unable to continue to care for her -- that really is a responsible and loving owner. That's good you're talking to the owner, that has to be comforting to him to know you're there for him and Jessie.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Yes, he has a neighbor who has a home and cottage in Wisconsin.
> They will take her and we would meet them.
> I told him if I need to drive down, I will.


Karen

So glad to hear this!!


----------



## Karen2

Talked to Jessie's human last night.
His health is not any worse, but really not any better either.
He told me Jessie looks so good her coat just shines, she's been getting oily fish in her diet.
He said we should talk near Christmas and see how things are going.
He's so happy he has us as a safety net for Jessie.
So we are still on hold, but that's ok. I think she's where she needs to be right now.
I'll post more when I know more...


----------



## KathyL

I was just thinking about you. I'm glad the owner's health is holding up, especially with the holidays just around the corner. I'm sure the fact that he has a home lined up for Jessie in the event he needs to re-home her is keeping his stress levels down, which helps his health.

You're in Wisconsin right? I'm in Milwaukee and the snow is a coming down! No match for Buffalo, but I'm hearing 4-7 inches. I already "rotated" the snow blower with the lawn mower so I'm good to go!!

Keep us posted with Jessie and her owner.


----------



## Karen2

Talked with Jessie's human and he's holding his own, health wise.
He sent me a Christmas picture of Jessie, isn't she beautiful!









Merry Christmas!


----------



## KayBee

Just saw this thread, and wanted to let you know that I'm only 30 minutes away from Chattanooga, so if it gets to the point where you need someone local for anything, just PM me.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Thank you for posting this! This is such happy news to hear on Christmas Day!!!! She is just gorgeous, and it is clear that she is very much loved by her family. Hope his
health continues to improve.


----------



## dborgers

Jessie's adorable. Continued blessing on all of you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture of Jessie, love it. 
Prayers her owner continues to do well. 
She must bring so much comfort to him.


----------



## KathyL

Jessie is beautiful and what a good girl to sit there in her holiday hat and bow. I'm glad her owner is doing well and has enjoyed another holiday season with Jessie.


----------



## swishywagga

Jessie is so beautiful, what a treasure she is. Glad to read her owner is doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Jessie*

Just love the picture of Jessie and glad to read her owner is doing o.k.


----------



## Karen2

Hi! Talked with Jessie's human, he's still holding his own healthwise!
He told a couple times how much it means to him to know Jessie has a home, no matter what.
He told me he has money set aside to fly her up. 
I said being she's older (she'll be thirteen this year!!), I'd rather drive down and get her, if need be, rather than sedating her for flying.
She still runs a lot, eats jack mackerel with her kibble and her coat just shines.
He said he'll email me more pictures soon.
So I feel it's good news.


----------



## KathyL

I think Jessie is what keeps him going -- they give each other strength. I agree with you that I wouldn't fly Jessie up to you if the time comes for that. To be honest, I don't think I'd ever put a dog on a plane. What a special relationship you have going.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen2 said:


> Talked with Jessie's human and he's holding his own, health wise.
> He sent me a Christmas picture of Jessie, isn't she beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas!





Karen2 said:


> Hi! Talked with Jessie's human, he's still holding his own healthwise!
> He told a couple times how much it means to him to know Jessie has a home, no matter what.
> He told me he has money set aside to fly her up.
> I said being she's older (she'll be thirteen this year!!), I'd rather drive down and get her, if need be, rather than sedating her for flying.
> She still runs a lot, eats jack mackerel with her kibble and her coat just shines.
> He said he'll email me more pictures soon.
> So I feel it's good news.


I am so ashamed of myself as I remember how mad I was reading that Cragslist post about this man, never knew that there is lonely, loving soul trying to make a joke probably with heave heart thinking of parting from his beautiful girl. I know he will never read this post but I want to apologize for that. And Karen you are an angel, cant imagine how much it means to him to know that one day when/if comes to it his Jessie will end up with such a beautiful human being. Jessie is beautiful golden girl. Thank you Karen so much.


----------



## Karen2

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am so ashamed of myself as I remember how mad I was reading that Cragslist post about this man, never knew that there is lonely, loving soul trying to make a joke probably with heave heart thinking of parting from his beautiful girl. I know he will never read this post but I want to apologize for that. And Karen you are an angel, cant imagine how much it means to him to know that one day when/if comes to it his Jessie will end up with such a beautiful human being. Jessie is beautiful golden girl. Thank you Karen so much.


I was thinking about your post this morning, I have all of you to thank!
If everyone wouldn't have been in a uproar. I would not have ever seen his craigslist post, or contacted him. So no apologizes, we are all so caring and just can't imagine giving up a Golden! So I owe you all thanks for caring enough to bring this to my attention. Don't stop caring!!!


----------



## Karen2

Jessie's human Jeff is doing ok, but needs a surgery the end of this month.
Jeff says he'll have to make up his mind soon about getting Jessie to us.
He's very thankful about having a home for her.
So you never know, we may be welcoming to our home soon!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am happy for you but so sad for Jessie's human Jeff. Can't imagine how hard it must be for him to let her go.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Jessie's human Jeff is doing ok, but needs a surgery the end of this month.
> Jeff says he'll have to make up his mind soon about getting Jessie to us.
> He's very thankful about having a home for her.
> So you never know, we may be welcoming to our home soon!


Glad you're in contact with Jeff about Jessie. I agree with you, it would be better if he'd let you guys drive down to get her.

I will be praying for Jeff and Jessie.


----------



## KathyL

What a tough decision for him. Even knowing she has the option of going to a good home both Jess and Jeff will miss each other like heck. Thanks for keeping us up to date on their situation.


----------



## Karen2

Exciting news!
Jessie is coming to live with us about the middle on May!
She will traveling with one of Jeff's neighbors, They have a home about 4 hours South of us.
Jeff also said the medication he's on really screwed up his memory and looking at Jessie's papers, she is not going on 13 she is going on 11!
I'm so excited!
WHOO HOO!


----------



## GoldenMum

What a relief for Jeff, to know his girl will be loved. My heart breaks for him, but bless you for being there!


----------



## kwhit

Karen2 said:


> Exciting news!
> Jessie is coming to live with us about the middle on May!
> She will traveling with one of Jeff's neighbors, They have a home about 4 hours South of us.
> Jeff also said the medication he's on really screwed up his memory and looking at Jessie's papers, she is not going on 13 she is going on 11!
> I'm so excited!
> WHOO HOO!


I read this with very mixed emotions...happy for you but sad for Jeff. But...he knows Jessie's going to a great home and that must be such a _huge_ relief to him. 

Bottom line...Jeff and Jessie are very fortunate that you've come into their lives and have opened up your home to Jessie. You are a very special person...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so happy for you but my heart is hurting for Jeff, how hard it must be for him, makes me very sad to think of it.
Thank you, you are an angel.


----------



## dborgers

It's win/win/win for everyone. Knowing where Jessie is going must be a huge relief to Jeff. Blessings to everyone concerned


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful news!

My heart goes out to Jeff, sending my thoughts and prayers to him.


----------



## KathyL

I'm just seeing this now and like others have the mixed feelings of happiness, yet sad for Jeff. But all in all, this is the best possible outcome. I respect Jeff for making this decision at this point in time, I think that doing what he is doing is the ultimate definition of love. He has put Jess at the forefront of everything.


----------



## dborgers

I have been fortunate in having the wonderful mom, GRF's *Laura*, send me pictures and videos and updates about a then super sweet 18 month old boy, Buddy, I'd fostered for 9 months. Watching him drive off got me all choked up, but that passed, and ever since I think of him as my 'Dogson'.

That can't compare to what Jeff will go through having had Jess for nearly 11 years.

Suggest he join this forum so he will not only see what you post about Jess here, but he'll also see how many people admire both of you for what's transpiring out of love for Jessie and what's best for her. I've so enjoyed following the perfect life Buddy is living. Not a lot of people get to know what their surrendered dog's lives are like. It'll bring him so much comfort to be able to get updates about her new life and the years that pass. Sending him videos and pictures will make his day when he opens his email Inbox.

I so admire everyone involved


----------



## Karen519

*God bless*



Karen2 said:


> Exciting news!
> Jessie is coming to live with us about the middle on May!
> She will traveling with one of Jeff's neighbors, They have a home about 4 hours South of us.
> Jeff also said the medication he's on really screwed up his memory and looking at Jessie's papers, she is not going on 13 she is going on 11!
> I'm so excited!
> WHOO HOO!


God Bless Jessie, Jeff and you. This must be so hard for him, but knowing you will love her I'm sure makes it much easier!


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I, too, feel so badly for Jeff, but so relieved that Jessie has a wonderful and loving home to go to.

Love DBorgers suggestion that Jeff join GRF so that he is able to share in Jessie's new life ... it is so much better than not knowing anything. Plus, he will receive love and support from all the wonderful people on this forum.

I can only _imagine_ how heartbreaking this is for Jeff. At least he will have peace knowing that his beloved Jessie is in a safe and loving home.


----------



## jennretz

Tosh's Legacy said:


> I, too, feel so badly for Jeff, but so relieved that Jessie has a wonderful and loving home to go to.
> 
> Love DBorgers suggestion that Jeff join GRF so that he is able to share in Jessie's new life ... it is so much better than not knowing anything. Plus, he will receive love and support from all the wonderful people on this forum.
> 
> I can only _imagine_ how heartbreaking this is for Jeff. At least he will have peace knowing that his beloved Jessie is in a safe and loving home.


I couldn't have said this better.


----------



## Karen2

Well, good news and not so good...
Jeff called Thursday night, he is feeling better, and has decided to keep Jessie.
I told him I understand, and know how hard a decision, like giving her away would be to make.
I told him the offer still stands, but, we will see if there is another that needs a home.
He told me over and over about how knowing she had a place to go if things got bad, comforted him.
I really am happy for Jeff that things have turned around for him, I do believe Jessie had a huge part of that healing.
I'm happy for him, but sad for myself, I was so looking forward to having her join my family.
I cried myself to sleep that night, as this has been a roller coaster for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Well, good news and not so good...
> Jeff called Thursday night, he is feeling better, and has decided to keep Jessie.
> I told him I understand, and know how hard a decision, like giving her away would be to make.
> I told him the offer still stands, but, we will see if there is another that needs a home.
> He told me over and over about how knowing she had a place to go if things got bad, comforted him.
> I really am happy for Jeff that things have turned around for him, I do believe Jessie had a huge part of that healing.
> I'm happy for him, but sad for myself, I was so looking forward to having her join my family.
> I cried myself to sleep that night, as this has been a roller coaster for me.


*I have a feeling you will still get Jessie.* It sure is HARD on you, though, this emotional roller coaster.


----------



## hubbub

The offer and support you've provided to them both speaks volumes. We'll ride the coaster with you - no matter how bittersweet. <hugs>


----------



## KathyL

Oh Karen, I am so sorry for you, I know I would have cried myself to sleep too. As Hubbub said we are all here for you. I really do hope it all works out for him and hope he has someone to just sort of keep an eye on him in case he would have a medical emergency. And I hope that his friend with a summer home near you has your phone number.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen, I am so sorry for you, it is really tough. One of those moments in life when you are hurting and crying the way things turned out for you but you are still happy for others. 
Jessie is so loved by Jeff and you Karen and all of us here who follow this thread.


----------



## Karen2

Talked to Jeff, Jessie's owner last night; being from Chattanooga, I really thought a lot about Jeff and Jessie after the shooting that happened. He said everyone was really stunned.
He's doing ok, and so is Jessie.
He said he and a friend had taken the sailboat out of the marina for a change of scenery. They anchored down the river for the night. Jessie got up early, stepped down into the river, swam to shore to do her business and swam back to the sailboat and back up the ladder. He said she has never done that before, he says she is just amazing sometimes...
I told him she was probably tired of waiting for him to take her to shore, so she took matter into her own paws!
It was good to talk to him and I felt better about the whole situation too.


----------



## GoldenMum

What an adorable story about Jessie, she sounds amazing!


----------



## KathyL

Karen, I didn't realize that you are from Chattanooga and that's where Jess is -- what a coincidence. I'm glad you called Jeff and that he and Jess are doing fine, thanks for sharing the story with us. I think it gives you some peace of mind and Jeff is probably happy to know someone truly cares. You're the best!


----------



## Karen2

KathyL said:


> Karen, I didn't realize that you are from Chattanooga and that's where Jess is -- what a coincidence. I'm glad you called Jeff and that he and Jess are doing fine, thanks for sharing the story with us. I think it gives you some peace of mind and Jeff is probably happy to know someone truly cares. You're the best!


Sorry I may have missed typed, I'm not from Chattanooga.
Just that the shooting had happened there and that is where Jeff and Jessie are.


----------



## KathyL

I misinterpreted what you posted. I just think it's so nice that you thought of him and Jess.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen: Glad you talked to Jeff and Jessie and he are doing good.


----------



## hubbub

It was so thoughtful of you to check in with Jeff - so glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen2 said:


> Talked to Jeff, Jessie's owner last night; being from Chattanooga, I really thought a lot about Jeff and Jessie after the shooting that happened. He said everyone was really stunned.
> He's doing ok, and so is Jessie.
> He said he and a friend had taken the sailboat out of the marina for a change of scenery. They anchored down the river for the night. Jessie got up early, stepped down into the river, swam to shore to do her business and swam back to the sailboat and back up the ladder. He said she has never done that before, he says she is just amazing sometimes...
> I told him she was probably tired of waiting for him to take her to shore, so she took matter into her own paws!
> It was good to talk to him and I felt better about the whole situation too.


Thank you for caring so much for Jeff and Jessie. And Jessie is an amazing girl, cant imagine how much she means to Jeff. I wish they stay together for many years to come.


----------



## Karen2

Wow, Jeff FB messaged me and he and Jessie are taking a trip up North!
If things work out timing wise, we might do a meet!
I want to meet Jessie so bad! Even if it's only a few minutes.


----------



## Pilgrim123

After everything you've all been through, that'll be wonderful!


----------



## KathyL

Oh that would really be wonderful, you really have an attachment to Jess.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Wow, Jeff FB messaged me and he and Jessie are taking a trip up North!
> If things work out timing wise, we might do a meet!
> I want to meet Jessie so bad! Even if it's only a few minutes.


Karen: When is the trip? Excited for you!! How is Jeff feeling?


----------



## Karen2

Karen519 said:


> Karen: When is the trip? Excited for you!! How is Jeff feeling?


He says he's feeling good, he's taking a trip to Michigan to see his daughter and grand daughter. Not sure on date yet, he's kind of a free spirit you know!
I really hope we can meet, even if it's a long drive for me.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> He says he's feeling good, he's taking a trip to Michigan to see his daughter and grand daughter. Not sure on date yet, he's kind of a free spirit you know!
> I really hope we can meet, even if it's a long drive for me.


Karen: I really hope you can meet, too! Hope you take someone with you on the long drive!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen2 said:


> Wow, Jeff FB messaged me and he and Jessie are taking a trip up North!
> If things work out timing wise, we might do a meet!
> I want to meet Jessie so bad! Even if it's only a few minutes.


 I am just reading your last update and wonder did you have a chance to meet Jessie and Jeff? I so wish you could so you can tell us more about them.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Karen: Did you meet Jesse and Jeff?


----------



## Karen2

Thanks for checking, no we were not able to do a meet up.
Hopefully it can still happen yet.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Karen2 said:


> Thanks for checking, no we were not able to do a meet up.
> Hopefully it can still happen yet.


 There is always next time , hope they are doing well.


----------



## Karen519

*Karen*

Hope you will meet Jesse and Jeff one day.


----------

